# GP-WASR 10/63 Lower Handguard



## dheat (Jul 27, 2005)

I recently acquired a GP-WASR 10/63 in a trade. It has a quad Picatinny handguard that I would like to replace with a wooden handguard set.

I have a wooden handguard set, but there's a substantial tab (approximately 1"W x 1/2"H x 1/4"D) at the bottom rear of the lower handguard and the area of the receiver into which the tab should fit is closed. That is, the muzzle-end of the receiver beneath the barrel is closed off with a metal insert. The insert has a hole in it for the cleaning rod and a very small slit at the bottom for what I assume is a metal tab affixed to the handguard.

Here's my question: what is this type of receiver/handguard configuration called? I've searched online, but haven't found anything. If I know what this configuration is called, I can locate a proper handguard set.

As always, thanks for your help,

Doug


----------



## credee (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm not an AK guy, but i'd ask at AK-47.net, AssaultWeb.net, CSP Forums, BattleRifles.com, M-14.com, GunPartsCorp forums, AR-15.com. All have sub-forums for the AK fans. and call Brownell's Supply. At the latter, you have to get past the know-nothing order takers and talk to a real SMITH. They have some.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

can you identify the part you need from this exploded view http://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufacturers/AK47-33112/AK47-34456/PartsList-34471.htm


----------



## dheat (Jul 27, 2005)

Mystery solved. The muzzle-end of the receiver was "closed" by a friction fit spacer that came with the quad rail hand guard I removed. I stuck an allen wrench in the hole in the spacer for the cleaning rod and pulled it out.


----------



## credee (Aug 17, 2013)

glad to hear that it's fixed. Maybe they are correct about AK's being fixable with nothing but a flat rock?


----------

